# Phrag. pearcei



## tusker (Feb 24, 2008)

Just opened up a couple of days ago. Quite happy as this is the first phrag I have bloomed.








I have a sib of this plant that is just starting to spike so it will be interesting to see how they compare.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2008)

Very good. It took me years to bloom my first phrag. thanx for posting!


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 24, 2008)

nice there.

what is the secret to blooming this species? I've had mine for a while but no blooms. I thought phrags were mostly free blooming...


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 24, 2008)

very nice


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 25, 2008)

Tusker, how big is your plant? Ls?


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 25, 2008)

Very nice! I had my pearcei flowering for several months last year!! Jean


----------



## tusker (Feb 25, 2008)

smartie2000 said:


> nice there.
> 
> what is the secret to blooming this species? I've had mine for a while but no blooms. I thought phrags were mostly free blooming...



If there's a secret I don't know it. I've got it about 6" below T12 fluorescents and water it everyday. Sometimes I leave it sitting in water for two or three days at a time--about a third of the way up the pot. Its sib which is just starting to spike is less than an inch or two from the fluorescents.




SlipperKing said:


> Tusker, how big is your plant? Ls?



Leaf span is about 18-20 inches natural. The plant has three more-or-less mature growths (including the one blooming) and four immature growths (between .5-4" tall).

Here's a pic to give you an idea of the size...as you can see, it could probably use a repotting.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 25, 2008)

tusker said:


> Leaf span is about 18-20 inches natural. The plant has three more-or-less mature growths (including the one blooming) and four immature growths (between .5-4" tall).
> 
> Here's a pic to give you an idea of the size...as you can see, it could probably use a repotting.



Thanks for the whole plant pic. It definitely looks like it could use a new pot! Very good growing. My pearcei is in that same size range. Probable 10 yrs ago you could by pearcei's that had natural leaf spans in the 6" range with tiny flowers. I don't see those for sale anymore. Maybe they've renamed it


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2008)

tusker said:


> Sometimes I leave it sitting in water for two or three days at a time--about a third of the way up the pot.



Hmmmm, could the secret be lots o' water?? oke:


----------



## toddybear (Feb 25, 2008)

Very healthy plant! Fantastic root system. You don't see many species posted. Thanks! You plant habit looks just like my Cape Bonanza...thus the piercei is quite dominant in that cross, at least for habit and size.


----------



## Elena (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks like a great plant. Congrats!


----------



## tusker (Feb 25, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> Thanks for the whole plant pic. It definitely looks like it could use a new pot! Very good growing. My pearcei is in that same size range. Probable 10 yrs ago you could by pearcei's that had natural leaf spans in the 6" range with tiny flowers. I don't see those for sale anymore. Maybe they've renamed it



I'd love to know what they renamed 'em to.


----------



## Brabantia (Feb 26, 2008)

tusker said:


> If there's a secret I don't know it. I've got it about 6" below T12 fluorescents and water it everyday. Sometimes I leave it sitting in water for two or three days at a time--about a third of the way up the pot. Its sib which is just starting to spike is less than an inch or two from the fluorescents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why is it cultivated in a so small pot?


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 26, 2008)

tusker said:


> I'd love to know what they renamed 'em to.



I'm not sure there has been a reclassification in the pearcei alliance because I have'nt kept up with it. There are probable others here that would know better then I. I do have a plant, Phrag richteri which bloomed last year and it's max natural ls is 8". The flower was a pale "pearcei" looking bloom. I don't know whether this named species blooms normally on very young plants and will continue to get bigger (ls) as it adds more growths or not.

I have a pearcei that I got awarded a few years back in double spike. Once it opens I'll post and give measurements

Rick


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice species. I like the paler ones like this.


----------



## sierravista333 (Jan 16, 2009)

The miniature version of Phrag pearcei that you are referring to is most likely Phrag ecuadorense. Some taxonomist decided that there were not enough differences between Phrag pearcei and Phrag ecuadorense, (other than size), and since the name pearcei was older... it took precedence.
Regards... Curtis.


----------



## Gilda (Jan 16, 2009)

Beautiful !! :clap:
I have one unknown that looks very similar in foliage to yours and it has never bloomed. Hubby says he thought it was fescue grass ! 
So maybe mine is a pearcii ?? If it ever blooms , I'll know !


----------



## Rick (Jan 16, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Hmmmm, could the secret be lots o' water?? oke:



Dunno man, that's how I grow mine.oke:oke:


----------



## Rick (Jan 16, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> I do have a plant, Phrag richteri which bloomed last year and it's max natural ls is 8". The flower was a pale "pearcei" looking bloom. I don't know whether this named species blooms normally on very young plants and will continue to get bigger (ls) as it adds more growths or not.
> 
> Rick



8" doesn't sound like richteri (amazonica) Rick. This species is normally considerably bigger than a pearcei. Almost intermediate between pearcei and longifolium in size. However the rictheri I have managed to bloom on some growths less than 24", and when I was keeping it bright and warm it had ever shrinking growths. When I moved it to a shady cooler location it produced large growths with branching spikes that is characteristic for richteri. I think we have some old posts on this.


----------



## P-chan (Jan 16, 2009)

Beautiful! Nice growing! :clap:


----------



## Rick (Jan 17, 2009)

Brabantia said:


> Why is it cultivated in a so small pot?



They like it that way.

Mine grow so fast that you'd be repotting every year to keep it all inside the rim of the pot.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 18, 2009)

Great plant and flowers!!!


----------

